# Do these look real



## carter4 (May 22, 2008)

This guy just posted in the newspaper and he is selling them as his first liter for 300 with akc papers but the lighter one looks a little weird to me.

http://www.gallardoskennel.com/GERMANSHEPARDS.html


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I always get creeped out when someone spells the breed wrong. "Shepards" is incorrect.


----------



## carter4 (May 22, 2008)

yeah i know right


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

holy crap this person is breeding german shepherds and can't even spell german shepherds. not to mention they breed THREE different breeds- malamutes, poms, and GSDS. stay far away- very, very far away!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

The puppies look pure to me, but I am not a breeder. Why do people misspell Shepherd? Honestly. I would not buy from someone who did not even know what they were breeding. Sad, really.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't trust anyone who breeds more than 1 breed. Obviously, they do it for the money, not to better the breed. . . and that means back yard breeder.


Stay far, far, away


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Looks real to me.









I personally don't get hung up on spelling basically because I’m a poor speller myself. Sure, someone who’s breeding a certain breed should know how to spell the breed but it’s not the most important thing in the world. If they’re like me and misspell something but are in all other areas breeding excellent dogs, I could care less how they spell it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, they are purebred.

But no registered names or pedigrees listed, and of course no mention of titles, hip/elbow certifications (highly unlikely either parent has either one). A "guarantee" that only covers *fatal* genetic defects. Not to mention they can't even spell the breed's name correctly... I would definitely PASS!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I dunno about the black and tan being purebred.
The head doesn't look right.
Looks like a Spuds Mckenzie head.

The wrong spelling of Shepherd really urks me!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I too would definately pass. They are breeding ONLY for the money. Not only can the not spell Shepherd, but that is the most unattractive Malamute I have ever seen. (That dog looks like a mix.)


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

too many breeds from one breeder for me. I'd pass. I want a breeder whos passionate about GSD's and devotes their breeding program to them.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Back yard breeder for sure, also in for the money only, not enough information provided and non refundable deposits and installments.... Run away.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add that this person is selling their GSD's with Full Registration and without a spay/neuter agreement. Most good breeders don't do this. From my experience, Full Regristration is reserved for what the breeder feels might be an exceptional pup from a litter and sold to someone as such, otherwise most dogs come with a Limited Registration. The difference??? With a Full Registration the dog can be bred with another AKC dog with Full Registration and all pups are then AKC registered. The Limited Registration dogs that are bred do not qualify to be AKC registered as he/she should not have been bred to begin with. The idea here is to ensure the future breeding dogs so that they best meet the standard and to try to cut back some on these backyard breeders. I would def stay away from this place.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD Lover II
> I dunno about the black and tan being purebred.
> The head doesn't look right.
> Looks like a Spuds Mckenzie head.


Seriously... that looks like a huge bull terrier!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

The light one lacks a stop to such an extent that she looks like a bull terrier.

Hips???? Health? Temperament? Accomplishments?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Re: Do these look real 

NO. The male does but the female looks like she's part something else. Neither one of them looks very happy. If they're going to breed dogs, at least take some time and get some good pictures. While they're at it, invest in a spell checker...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Opps, we're raising the hit counter on their website.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

That Malamute looks like a wolf-hybrid


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the Malamute is gorgeous. I love the face, markings, expression & that it looks 'rangier' rather than bulked out.

Other than the looks of the Mal, there's NOTHING about this breeder that appeals to me, for all of the reasons mentioned by other posters.

I'd pass, even on that (IMO)stunning Mal (if he was available!).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Weird...The POMs & GSDs come with AKC full registration but the Mals only come with AKC limited registration. I don't understand why they'd do full with 2 breeds & limited with the 1 breed...


----------



## carter4 (May 22, 2008)

well i have left them alone and found another close breeder but again they breed different breeds








http://www.coxfarmkennels.com/breed/breed_main.php?Breed_ID=1

http://www.coxfarmkennels.com/breed/breed_main.php?Breed_ID=1


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Carter4, are you looking for a dog/puppy?

If you add your general location to your 'my stuff' then 'my profile' .... and then start a new Subject stating where you live and 'looking for a breeder' you can probably get specific help and suggestions.

It's easy to find poor backyard breeders when you don't know where else to look. But if you can wait a bit and locate a 'responsible' breeder your money will be used to help support a great breeding program with a person working to improve the breed and knowing they are responsible for any of their pup FOREVER! 

Here's what you should be looking for in a 'responsible' breeder:

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeder.html

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/hvpup1.html

Here's 2 examples of what a responsible GSD breeder site should look like. Brags (real brags) about all their dogs. Health/temperment discussions. Contracts and agreements. Specializing in the breed. 

http://wildhauskennels.com/

http://www.wolfstraum.net/


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Carter4, I second Maggieroselee. The Cox farms website looks like they are just starting, having traveled all over acquiring their breeding dogs.

Looks sad to me. They have obviously put a lot of time into their set-up, but still, there is not much info on their site. 

Good luck finding your pup. Have you given any thought to rescue?????


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Carter,

Thought you might find this article helpful: 
How to find a good breeder


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The place you posted today screams puppy mill to me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.coxfarmkennels.com/web/aboutus.php


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like a dog farm. Isn't that called a puppy mill when you have that many dogs, that many different breeds and they all live out in kennels and only go outside once a day?


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Too much dirt for my taste.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Run away fast and don't look back.









Poor dogs.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Run as fast as you can!!!!!!!!!


----------

